# Hi



## Kulis (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello,

my name is *Kulís* (please pronounce as "_Coolees_"), I'm six years old, go to first grade and I'm a brother of Pisis. I cannot speak English very well (I take classes, so I'll hopefuly will) so my bro is my translator. 

I enjoy making models, my brother said when I finish this one he'll buy me a new one in Tesco. I think my first model will be good.

Bye for now,
Kulís


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Welcome Kulis and have fun with your model.


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello Kulis your brother is very good at English but I have a feeling you will be better at making models than he is  
I hope we can see a picture of your model when it is finished.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes cant wait.


----------



## Kulis (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I'll definitely post as much pictures as my model will go throught the phases of buidling. Tomoorrow I'm gonna past it corret it with putty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Good luck with that, looking forward to seeing it! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Kulis! Have a great time with your model! 

Maybe you could build an L-29, I fly one once and awhile....

Good Luck!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Or a Grob Tutor, which im going to be flying soon...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, he's already fell asleep... Joe, I know this photo but never have realised it's the Delfín... An amazing aircraft.

CC, ain't sure if the Grob Tutor is produced as a model...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Dont think it is, I was joking


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

BTW, that L-29 is created by Kovozávody prostejov (KoPro, KP) czech modelbuild firm.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Kulis. You seem to have a good big brother! Look forward to seeing more pics of your model.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

i built it when i was a bit older then he's now...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

That's it - and Pisis - got a surprise.....

My father-in-law and a good friend of his made it possible for me to fly this aircraft. I work part time with other people who own L-29s here in the US. We are hoping next year to take a trip to the Czech Republic to visit the Aero Vodochody factory. Maybe we could meet for a "Czech Beer!" Here are some other pictures - when Kulis wakes up, make sure you show him these!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice pics FBJ!


----------



## Kulis (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi!  

Thanks for all the replies. Thanks for the pix, FBJ, I used the first one as my current wallpaper... See:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2005)

wow a family duo! hey there, hope you have fun on the site!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Kulis. Welcome.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2005)

sorry about him Kulis, you'll learn to ignore the canadians after a while..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> sorry about him Kulis, you'll learn to ignore the canadians after a while..........


You can't ignore me. I'm like a bad bout of gas. I turn up to pester ya when you least want me to.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

I can hardly understand this "chit-chat", how he could, when he knows about 10 English words (including "shit")...  He even can't read, he's just learingin it in the first grade now


----------



## ariel81 (Oct 15, 2005)

well,are you building here the czech mafia group??     

welcome


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome Kulis! Have fun with the model. There will probably be many more in the future.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

Kulis said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. Thanks for the pix, FBJ, I used the first one as my current wallpaper... See:



VERY COOL! ENJOY! Here is the logo from the "Thunderdelfins" Flight Demo Team. I work as their "crew chief" during the larger airshows they do and sometims fly in the show as a "Safety Observer." - my father-in-law is a member. Here's their link.

http://www.thunderdelfins.com/TheTeam.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Great pics there FBJ.

Kulis you should build a real aircraft.....a Blackhawk!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

You little whizz kid FBJ, super pics.
You seem a little bias towards rotary wing aircraft for some unknown reason Adler


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

Cool dude!

"Kulis you should build a real aircraft.....a Blackhawk!" - I tassume this is adressed to me, right?   I wouldn't spend 10 EURO on that for Kulis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Ouch Pisis that was below the belt!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

But I believe he's gonna be better in 15 (if he keeps up...) than I'm now


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> well,are you building here the czech mafia group??
> 
> welcome



Abutbul


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmm somethings are better left not understood I bet.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hmm somethings are better left not understood I bet.



Abutbul is the strongest Israeli mafia family... They had a casino on the main boulevard in Prague and another family commited a failing assasination on the boss last Summer here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow. We had a problem with the Italian Mafia a couple of summers ago. They would go and blow up and fire bomb shops owned by Italians that would not pay there security money. Here we have some places thought to be owned by the Russian Mafia also. They have been buying out all the establishments in there area and dont like us too much. Well they dont like really an Americans or Germans.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

Yea... All mafias everywhere... The funny thing on the Abutbul causa was that many simplier people thought that the Israeli-Arab conflict and/or Terror went also into Prague but it was just mafias payouts.

Do you have Turkish mafia? I think so.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

I am sure that we do but the biggest problem with have with the Turkish here are the ones that think that they are gang members like in the United States. They are nothing but they cause a lot of problems and give the Turkish people a bad name. I know several Turkish people and they say that they are the unwaned trash from Turkey.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

Yea... Hip Hop for angry people... We do have quite similiar problems here with the gypsies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

I think it is funny how these Turks walk around with gang colors yet they know nothing about gangs. If they got off of a plane in New York, Miami or Los Angeles they would not live a minute with there gang symbols and colors. It really does drive me insane. I wish thy would go back to Turkey so that there own people would see it and square them away.


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think it is funny how these Turks walk around with gang colors yet they know nothing about gangs. If they got off of a plane in New York, Miami or Los Angeles they would not live a minute with there gang symbols and colors.


LOL, just spotted this now, that's very true...


----------

